# Hotmail Adressen unter MS Office 2000 einrichten?



## aquila (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich Hotmail Adressen unter MS Office 2000 einrichten! Hotmail hat ja so einen komischen http:// Mailserver und den kann ich unter MS Office 2000 nirgends eingeben, oder hat Hotmail schon einen pop bzw smtp Server?

Ist eine etwas blöde Frage aber ich weiß es wirklich nicht würde mich auch intressieren was das für ein Server ist mit dem Hotmail da arbeitet....

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie ich den einrichte. Bzw. was das für ein Server ist - wie sowas funktioniert!

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Mai 2003)

Das Mailabrufen über Hotmail funktioniert über ein Webfrontend. Kein Wunder das da so ein »komischer mailserver« steht. Es geht nicht anders. Ein M$-Hotmailclient ruft die mails nach wie vor über html ab....


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2003)

Hmm! Im Outlook Express kann ich in einrichten, funktioniert das auch irgendwie über MS Outlook 2000?


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Mai 2003)

NUR mit ein wenig herumbasteln:

 

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q234/7/04.ASP&NoWebContent=1

oder einem Update auf MS Outlook 2002


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2003)

*THX!*

Ja ist nicht schlecht Neurodeamon... Hab´s versucht aber nachdem ich mehrere Hotmail-Konten habe, wird das ein Problem... 

Aber danke einmal ist eine vorläufige Lösung, wenn irgendwer in der Community noch was Besseres auf Lager hat: BITTE KEINE SCHEU!


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2003)

Da brat mir doch einer einen Storch (liebe Tierschützer, das ist nur ein Spruch, bitte nicht verklagen)....

Hab mich heute mit einem Freund von der TU-Clausthal unterhalten und über hotmail geflucht, da bekam ich diesen Rat.

http://www.boolean.ca/hotpop/

Hotpop ermöglicht, wie es scheint, das mailabrufen bei hotmail über jeden client indem es sich zwischenschaltet.

Hoffe das hilft dir


----------

